# Need help rooting symbian :\



## ud0103 (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys! I've decided to root my Nokia 5233 (Symbian S60 5th Edition) phone... But I'm totally noobs at rooting and this is gonna be my very first attempt to rooting a phone... 

I'd like to know the easiest and safest ways to go about this... (Like one-click apps)

And the reason for me trying to root my phone is just to customize it to my usage like getting Brightness Control (which actually sits in Menu/Settings/Phone/Display), Phone Lock Button (accessible from power button) and Sensor Settings (Menu/Settings/Phone) to my home screen... (I really don't know if it's possible to get these things done...  ). I also want to experience the pros of a rooted device...

If it's really possible to get all these settings on the home screen please tell me an app (if any exists...) that can help me with this...

*Thnx in advance !!*


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2012)

Can Symbian be rooted? If it can be, I don't think there is any straightforward way to do this.


----------



## setanjan123 (May 8, 2012)

Google it. 5233 is an old fone n m sure u will get


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 8, 2012)

google could have done the trick : "*helloox2.com/"
\


----------



## ud0103 (May 8, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> google could have done the trick : "*helloox2.com/"
> \



I guess this one would be perfect but do you know how to get the signed version of HelloOx2 ??


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

ud0103 said:


> Hey guys! I've decided to root my Nokia 5233 (Symbian S60 5th Edition) phone... But I'm totally noobs at rooting and this is gonna be my very first attempt to rooting a phone...
> 
> I'd like to know the easiest and safest ways to go about this... (Like one-click apps)
> 
> ...


I Think you want to Install CFW on ur Mobile Phone and want to install unsigned apps with homescreen support !!
If Yes
Then you may Flash ur mobile with either Nokia N97 Based Cfw or nokia C6 based CFW!
I have Nokia X6 with Nokia N97 Based CFW...


----------



## anuragingle (May 8, 2012)

check out 

Daily Mobile Forum - Index

you will get all the rooting tools, mods and cfw for your nokia there


----------



## V.VAIDYA (May 8, 2012)

Symbian can't be rooted , if it does then there must be other term other than "rooting".
You can customise your phone by installing custom firmware , to get some advanced features.


----------



## Sujeet (May 8, 2012)

Its Custom Firmware that you need.
Use C6^Photon for your Nokia 5233.
Google it.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Its Custom Firmware that you need.
> Use C6^Photon for your Nokia 5233.
> Google it.


I think Blaze Ultimate OFW is fastest till Now!! Is it??


----------



## Sujeet (May 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I think Blaze Ultimate* OFW *is fastest till Now!! Is it??




Photon is the fastest.
I have tried most of the CFW available fro Nokia S60V5 9.4.
One special mention goes to AOV CFW for Nokia 52xx.

BTW its Ultimate Blaze CFW(Custom Firmware).Not OFW(Original Firmware)


----------



## ud0103 (May 8, 2012)

Great !!  So i finally know that I need a CFW !! Thanks a lot guys !! But can I install a CFW without rooting ??


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

ud0103 said:


> Great !!  So i finally know that I need a CFW !! Thanks a lot guys !! But can I install a CFW without rooting ??


I think used android before and Rooting only Exist in Android 
in Symbian u only need to Flash ur Mobile phone with FW files



Sujeet said:


> Photon is the fastest.
> I have tried most of the CFW available fro Nokia S60V5 9.4.
> One special mention goes to AOV CFW for Nokia 52xx.
> 
> BTW its Ultimate Blaze CFW(Custom Firmware).Not OFW(Original Firmware)


LOLzzzzz U  need to read Blaze Ultimate article Over here
And i used it it's OFW and I Know the diff. between OFW and CFW


----------



## Sujeet (May 8, 2012)

^^
I believe in what i do and not only what i read.
I have used it on my Nokia 5230 along with several other CFW like Revenge6,AOV,Photon,etc.I know the difference.
Head to the Page of any CFW and you will find similar Bragging.
I have even cooked my own CFW  lol


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^
> I believe in what i do and not only what i read.
> I have used it on my Nokia 5230 along with several other CFW like Revenge6,AOV,Photon,etc.I know the difference.
> Head to the Page of any CFW and you will find similar Bragging.
> I have even cooked my own CFW  lol


I just want to tell u that Balze ultimate is OFW based


----------



## Sujeet (May 8, 2012)

^^My friend all CFW in nutshell are based on original Firmware only.
How can you expect modders to fiddle with core OS files.
For eg C6^Photon is based on original firmware of nokia C6 and has been used to port OFW C6 to older Noki 52XX phones.
Basically each CFW or OFW has 4 major files as you must be knowing.ROFS2/ROFS3/CORE/UDA.

In most CFW  like AOV the original OFW Core file is kept intact and ROFS2/ROFS3 files are cooked/modded with tools Like Nokia FW Cooker to modify their functionality.
While in Ported CFW like Photon the Original Core file is modded whereas ROFS2/ROFS3 may or mayn't be changed.
In both cases UDA file is kept blank or original UDA is used.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^My friend all CFW in nutshell are based on original Firmware only.
> How can you expect modders to fiddle with core OS files.
> For eg C6^Photon is based on original firmware of nokia C6 and has been used to port OFW C6 to older Noki 52XX phones.
> Basically each CFW or OFW has 4 major files as you must be knowing.ROFS2/ROFS3/CORE/UDA.
> ...


So if in a CFW original Core files are used then it's OFW Based ??
or still CFW...
Overall I got ur point but still bit Confused Bro ..


----------



## ud0103 (May 8, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^My friend all CFW in nutshell are based on original Firmware only.
> How can you expect modders to fiddle with core OS files.
> For eg C6^Photon is based on original firmware of nokia C6 and has been used to port OFW C6 to older Noki 52XX phones.
> Basically each CFW or OFW has 4 major files as you must be knowing.ROFS2/ROFS3/CORE/UDA.
> ...



I tried to download c6 photon but there are so many links and some of them even say "recooked c6 photon" so I'm worried that I'd download some rubbish from there...

Pls. give me a like where I can download exactly what you are talking about...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

ud0103 said:


> I tried to download c6 photon but there are so many links and some of them even say "recooked c6 photon" so I'm worried that I'd download some rubbish from there...
> 
> Pls. give me a like where I can download exactly what you are talking about...


Get it HERE


----------



## Sujeet (May 8, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> *So if in a CFW original Core files are used then it's OFW Based ??*
> or still CFW...
> Overall I got ur point but still bit Confused Bro ..



Yes.


ud0103 said:


> I tried to download c6 photon but there are so many links and some of them even say "recooked c6 photon" so I'm worried that I'd download some rubbish from there...
> 
> Pls. give me a like where I can download exactly what you are talking about...



Make sure that you download Original Frmware files of your phone's current fw version using Navifirm in case you brick your phone during Flashing,so that you can revive your Phone.

*Post in Your Current FW Version.Dial *#0000#.
*
Here is the* Flash Tools Bundle.*

Download Latest Core Files From *Here
*

Download ROFS2 And UDA from The link posted by pratyush.
ROFS 3 is not required.


----------



## ud0103 (May 9, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Make sure that you download Original Frmware files of your phone's current fw version using Navifirm in case you brick your phone during Flashing,so that you can revive your Phone.
> ...



I typed in *#0000# then it said: 
Software Version: V 51.1.002
Custom Version: 51.1.002.C01.01
Model: 5233
Type: RM-625

PS: Thanks a ton for the links guys !! 

And I'm pretty sure that none of these files are gonna install themselves on my device... So, can someone guide me on what to do after downloading these files... :\

And thanks again !!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2012)

^^^u need to cook the project file to rofs2 in photon c6-06 which may be complicated for u So better to try other CFW which provide Pre cooked rofs2 with uda(Maybe blank)

For tutorials 
Nokia 5800|5530|523x|X6 - RM-356|504|625|588|559 - Blaze Ultimate [New Blaze!]
[GUIDE]Flashing Tutorial For Newbies (SIMPLIFIED)


----------



## montsa007 (May 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I Think you want to Install CFW on ur Mobile Phone and want to install unsigned apps with homescreen support !!
> If Yes
> Then you may Flash ur mobile with either Nokia N97 Based Cfw or nokia C6 based CFW!
> I have Nokia X6 with Nokia N97 Based CFW...



Won't that invite problems?
Something like running a Maruti 800 on an engine meant for an SX4?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Won't that invite problems?
> Something like running a Maruti 800 on an engine meant for an SX4?


Nope not at all; Atleast I'm getting 55 Mb Free ram and it's much faster than Crappy Nokia OFW(I was getting 25 Mb Max. With no start-up apps..Kinda sux)..

There Are some bugs but being fixed time to time by the modders ..


----------



## setanjan123 (May 9, 2012)

Hey are there any mods for s60v3 devices like N73 ME ?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 9, 2012)

anything for a e63?


----------



## ud0103 (May 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^u need to cook the project file to rofs2 in photon c6-06 which may be complicated for u So better to try other CFW which provide Pre cooked rofs2 with uda(Maybe blank)
> 
> For tutorials
> Nokia 5800|5530|523x|X6 - RM-356|504|625|588|559 - Blaze Ultimate [New Blaze!]
> [GUIDE]Flashing Tutorial For Newbies (SIMPLIFIED)



Thnx for the links Pratyush !! But I couldn't find any download link on the page that you shared earlier (This One)... Can you help me with that ??...


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

^^
You have to Login!!To download..as per the rules..IMO


----------



## ud0103 (May 9, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^
> You have to Login!!To download..as per the rules..IMO



Okay... So finally I can see the links  but m still confused which one contains ROF S2 and which one contains UDA ?? :-\


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

DOWNLAOD both.
SINCE you will need both of 'em.

Quick Tip.
The Larger one is ROFS2.12MB+
The smaller is UDA.in kbs probably.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2012)

ud0103 said:


> Okay... So finally I can see the links  but m still confused which one contains ROF S2 and which one contains UDA ?? :-\


Be sure that u use UDA file Provided by The CFW maker and not flash with the UDA File Bundled With Core files in Archive!!


----------



## ud0103 (May 10, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> DOWNLAOD both.
> SINCE you will need both of 'em.
> 
> Quick Tip.
> ...



I downloaded 2 files from there... but none of them in KBs... :\ Infact, one of them is 67.2 MBs in size and other one is 21.9 MBs...  Moreover, both give an error when I try to extract them...

I'm sure I'm going wrong somewhere...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 10, 2012)

^^^You will Have to re-download the Archive file cuz Its Corrupted/Damaged..


----------



## ud0103 (May 10, 2012)

So, finally I need these: 
1. Original Firmware Files/Latest Core Files (From here)
2. Flash Tools Bundle (From here)
3. UDA (From here)
4. ROF S2 (From here)

Queries:
1. Am I right when I say that OFW and Latest Core Files are two names of the same thing?
2. What would I need Flash Tools Bundle for?
3. I can't find UDA and ROF S2 files on the mentioned links... Could you please give me a more specific link...
4. Have I mentioned these things rightly?
5. Do I need anything else?


----------



## 008Rohit (May 16, 2012)

Who's having a trouble installing Photon here?


----------



## Sujeet (May 16, 2012)

^^
Creator of photon???


----------



## ud0103 (May 16, 2012)

008Rohit said:


> Who's having a trouble installing Photon here?



It's me!


----------



## 008Rohit (May 17, 2012)

ud0103 said:


> It's me!



Well, is pre-cooked ROFS2 not available for your phone (RM)? If it is available, then you just need the .c00 file along with it to flash. Get the core from binh24.co.cc
Flash in JAF :
manually select the files after renaming the .c00 as .c0r :
MCU - the core file
PPM - ROFS2

You dont really need other files while flashing a C6 based CFW.



Sujeet said:


> ^^
> Creator of photon???


Apparently.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2012)

ud0103 said:


> I guess this one would be perfect but do you know how to get the signed version of HelloOx2 ??



I have Nokia 5233 & tried the latest version of HellOx though it was successfully installed but it couldn't root my phone 

but I m happy that I have the symbian certificates & key files so that I can install any .sis & .sisx file


----------



## nims11 (May 17, 2012)

i rooted my 5233 few days ago for the first time with nitro^chrome. 
fairly straightforward method.


----------



## ud0103 (May 26, 2012)

Sorry guys, I wasn't able to reply to the thread since a long time... But finally I'm back 



008Rohit said:


> Well, is pre-cooked ROFS2 not available for your phone (RM)? If it is available, then you just need the .c00 file along with it to flash. Get the core from binh24.co.cc
> Flash in JAF :
> manually select the files after renaming the .c00 as .c0r :
> MCU - the core file
> ...



Thanks for the help buddy... BTW I downloaded the core from where you mentioned (binh24.co.cc) but I think the compressed file is corrupt cuz I can't decompress it successfully...
Do you know any other link for the same...?? and one more thing... Am I right to say that core files means original firmware files...??



nims11 said:


> i rooted my 5233 few days ago for the first time with nitro^chrome.
> fairly straightforward method.



Whoa! that's the kind of stuff I'm looking for... thnx!



Zangetsu said:


> I have Nokia 5233 & tried the latest version of HellOx though it was successfully installed but it couldn't root my phone
> 
> but I m happy that I have the symbian certificates & key files so that I can install any .sis & .sisx file



Oh! thnx fr the info! Now I won't waste time installing that...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 26, 2012)

008Rohit said:


> Who's having a trouble installing Photon here?


how to cook that project files... I have Nokia X6 ...RM-559


----------

